# Mary



## curtis

Here's a picture of one of the friendliest dogs you would ever meet. She loves to climb onto your lap and take a nap!


----------



## InkedMarie

Mary is so cute!


----------



## My Girl Serena

Mary look so pretty and behave!


----------



## DavidHernandez

Thanks for sharing the picture. Mary looks gorgeous.


----------



## curtis

DavidHernandez said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture. Mary looks gorgeous.


Thank you for the complement. She does look great, doesn't she? It's hard to believe that she is 13 years old. In addition, she's in great health!


----------



## channeledbymodem

She's very cute! Welcome!


----------



## petguides.co

Aww so cute


----------

